# Easy carbo ?



## John Starkey (9 Jul 2008)

Hi All,i have been thinking of trying Easy carbo,firstly i would like to know the pros and cons of using it when i allready dose 4 bps of co2,will it improve plant growth much? algae in my setup is minimal apart from the odd spot of green spot algae,any recommendations will appreciated,regards john.


----------



## Dan Crawford (9 Jul 2008)

Hi mate, not sure how much difference it would make to the carbon content of your water since you have high BPS presuming of corse that the CO2 is diffusing properly. You'd have to dose quite a lot on your sized tank too and it aint cheap. I'm sure it would clear up your GSA though, i havn't seen the stuff since i've been dosing easy carbo.


----------



## aaronnorth (9 Jul 2008)

Isnt GSA due to low NO3?


----------



## Fred Dulley (11 Jul 2008)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> Isnt GSA due to low NO3?



Low phosphates I thought.


----------



## aaronnorth (11 Jul 2008)

Fred Dulley said:
			
		

> aaronnorth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes it is, just read up on it


----------

